
America's Mask Bans in the Age of Face Recognition Surveillance - rahuldottech
https://www.aclu.org/news/free-speech/americas-mask-bans-in-the-age-of-face-recognition-surveillance/
======
bediger4000
Mask bans appear to be enforced... strangely. Here's the Richmond, VA paper's
photos of the recent pro-gun protest rally:
[https://www.richmond.com/news/local/photos-scenes-from-
the-g...](https://www.richmond.com/news/local/photos-scenes-from-the-gun-
rights-rally-at-capitol-
square/collection_9dba409a-4f0d-57ee-93eb-5da72a50ebbe.html#8)

Not everyone is masked, but certainly some are. Zero reports of people getting
in trouble for wearing masks.

